# Τονιζόμενες προσωπικές αντωνυμίες



## Palavra (Jun 16, 2009)

Απορία φίλης, ζητώ τη βοήθειά σας :)

Έχουμε την εξής πρόταση:

_το παράδειγμα μας δίνουν οι Γάλλοι._

Το «μας» είναι προσωπική αντωνυμία, δηλαδή η πρόταση θα ήταν _οι Γάλλοι δίνουν το παράδειγμα σε εμάς_ Θεωρείτε ότι πρέπει να τονιστεί το _μας_ για να διασαφηνιστεί το ότι δεν είναι κτητική αντωνυμία; Της είπα όχι. Εσείς τι λέτε;

Και γενικώς, αν και θυμάμαι αμυδρά ότι το είχαμε συζητήσει ένα φόρουμ πίσω, μήπως να το ξανασυζητούσαμε και εδώ;


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Η νέα σχολική γραμματική (σελ. 23-24) λέει:

Οι μονοσύλλαβες λέξεις δεν παίρνουν τόνο. Εξαιρούνται και παίρνουν τόνο:
[...]
γ) Οι αδύνατοι τύποι των προσωπικών αντωνυμιών (_μου, σου, του, της, τον, την, το, μας, σας, τους, τις, τα_), *όταν στην ανάγνωση υπάρχει περίπτωση να θεωρηθούν εγκλιτικές*, π.χ. _Η μητέρα μού είπε_ (=η μητέρα είπε σε μένα), ενώ _Η μητέρα μου είπε_ (=η δική μου μητέρα είπε).

Εδώ δεν υπάρχει φόβος για παρεξήγηση, γιατί θα ανέβαινε ο τόνος, θα είχαμε _παράδειγμά μας_.

Ωστόσο:
Ο Μπαμπινιώτης προτείνει να τονίζονται όλοι οι αδύνατοι τύποι των προσωπικών αντωνυμιών. Διευκολύνει στο να μη χρειάζεται να κάνουμε υπολογισμούς κάθε φορά.

Και εγώ θα το έλεγα αυτό με «το»:
_το παράδειγμα μας (ή: μάς) *το* δίνουν οι Γάλλοι_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2009)

@Palavra

Εδώ συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Αλλιώς θα είχαμε «το παράδειγμ*ά* μας (το) δίνουν οι Γάλλοι».

Όμως, θα τόνιζα εδώ: «το θέμα μ*ά*ς δίνουν οι Γάλλοι» και δεν θα έβαζα τόνο εδώ: «το βιβλίο μ*α*ς οδηγεί συχνά σε ένα πολιτιστικό ταξίδι στο χρόνο» (αλλά για το δεύτερο, θα ανήκα μάλλον σε μια ασήμαντη μειοψηφία).

Φυσικά, υπάρχουν πάντα και πιο εύκολες λύσεις, όπως αυτές που αναφέρει ο Νίκελ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Παίρνω πίσω αυτό που έγραψα για τον Μπαμπινιώτη. Στο ΛΝΕΓ (πλαίσιο για τις «προσωπικές αντωνυμίες») γράφει:

Οι ασθενείς προσωπικές αντωνυμίες (_μου, σου, του, της, με, σε, τον, την, το, μας, σας, τους, τις, τα_) ως μονοσύλλαβοι τύποι κανονικά δεν τονίζονται: _*Μας* έδωσε αρκετά χρήματα — Δεν *του* τηλεφώνησε ακόμη_. Τονίζονται μόνον όταν χρειάζεται να αντιδιασταλούν προς την αντίστοιχη κτητική αντωνυμία: _Ο διευθυντής *μάς* εξήγησε το πρόβλημα_ (=σε μας)· ενώ _Ο διευθυντής *μας* εξήγησε..._ = ο δικός μας διευθυντής).

Ντοκτέρ:
το βιβλίο μας = το δικό μας βιβλίο
το βιβλίο μάς οδηγεί = οδηγεί εμάς
Στα προπαροξύτονα μόνο υπάρχει σαφήνεια και το _βιβλίο_ είναι παροξύτονο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2009)

Είπα ήδη ότι θα ανήκα σε μια αδιόρατη (και σούπερ σχολαστική, αν θέλεις) μειοψηφία (του ενός; ), αλλά για το συγκεκριμένο έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση νοηματικής σύγχυσης:

1) «το δικό μας βιβλίο οδηγεί συχνά κάπου» (και των άλλων τα βιβλία πουθενά; --άτοπο)
2) «το βιβλίο οδηγεί εμάς συχνά κάπου» (ω, ναι!) --και άρα δεν είναι κτητικό.

Αλλά φυσικά, δεν είναι να γίνεται θέμα, τελικά πάντα (υπ)ακούω στο αισθητήριο της συντριπτικής πλειοψηφίας. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Α, εσύ είσαι στα πολύ ψιλά γράμματα.

Εγώ βρίσκομαι στην αντίθετη μειοψηφία (της μασημένης τροφής). Αν έχουμε:
*ουσιαστικό + ατπα + ρήμα*, βάζω τόνο χωρίς να κοιτάω πού πέφτει ο τόνος του ουσιαστικού. Αλλά ποτέ αν πρόκειται να διορθώσει το κείμενο ο διορθωτής με τη γραμματική του σχολείου στο χέρι.


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είπα ήδη ότι θα ανήκα σε μια αδιόρατη (και σούπερ σχολαστική, αν θέλεις) μειοψηφία (του ενός; ), αλλά για το συγκεκριμένο έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση νοηματικής σύγχυσης:
> 
> 1) «το δικό μας βιβλίο οδηγεί συχνά κάπου» (και των άλλων τα βιβλία πουθενά; --άτοπο)
> 2) «το βιβλίο οδηγεί εμάς συχνά κάπου» (ω, ναι!) --και άρα δεν είναι κτητικό.


 
Σωστό βρίσκω το σκεπτικό (σε καμία περίπτωση σε υπότιτλο, όμως), αλλά το παράδειγμα;

Το βιβλίο μ*α*ς οδηγεί συχνά σε ένα πολιτιστικό ταξίδι στο χρόνο.

Και αν των άλλων τα βιβλία δεν οδηγούν σε πολιτιστικό (όπως το δικό μας) αλλά σε ιστορικό (π.χ. ή ό,τι άλλο) ταξίδι; Τότε δεν θα ήταν κτητικό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2009)

daeman said:


> Και αν των άλλων τα βιβλία δεν οδηγούν σε πολιτιστικό (όπως το δικό μας) αλλά σε ιστορικό (π.χ. ή ό,τι άλλο) ταξίδι; Τότε δεν θα ήταν κτητικό;



Στο μυαλό μου, τότε πια θα χρειαστούν και τόνοι, μπορεί και δεύτερες αντωνυμίες:

«Το βιβλίο μας οδηγεί σε πολιτιστικό ταξίδι, το βιβλίο τους οδηγεί σε αθλητικές περιπέτειες» εξηγεί τι (μας/τους) κάνει κάθε βιβλίο, αλλά υπάρχει ασάφεια στον αριθμό των βιβλίων (είναι ένα ή περισσότερα βιβλία; )

«Το βιβλίο μάς οδηγεί σε πολιτιστικό ταξίδι, το βιβλίο τούς οδηγεί σε αθλητικές περιπέτειες», σαφές.

Το βιβλίο μας μάς οδηγεί σε πολιτιστικό ταξίδι, το βιβλίο τους τούς οδηγεί σε αθλητικές περιπέτειες, σαφές και μπόλικο.​
Αλλά είπαμε, ο Νίκελ έχει δίκο, είναι τα ψιλά γράμματα των ψιλών γραμμάτων —μάλλον κακώς ανέφερα καν το παράδειγμα.


----------



## sarant (Jun 16, 2009)

Το θέμα δεν είναι αν στη φράση "Το βιβλίο μας οδηγεί σε άλλους κόσμους που κανέναν δεν ξέρουμε και κανείς δεν μας ξέρει" τελικά λύνεται η απορία του αναγνώστη αν το σκεφτεί. Λύνεται. Όμως γιατί να κοντοσταθεί ο αναγνώστης; Οπότε, η Ε.Δ.Α. (*) εδώ βάζει τόνο στο "μας".


(*) Ένωση για τα Δικαιώματα του Αναγνώστη, βεβαίως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2009)

sarant said:


> Όμως γιατί να κοντοσταθεί ο αναγνώστης;



Ίσως για να μην αποκοιμηθεί εντελώς; (Αυστηρή κριτική στα βιβλία που με ταλαιπωρούν αυτόν τον καιρό)...


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εγώ βρίσκομαι στην αντίθετη μειοψηφία (της μασημένης τροφής).


Ωχ, ναι, ζητώ συγγνώμη. Ξέχασα ότι είμαι μέλος και της Ε.Δ.Α. :) Έχω ξεχάσει πια σε πόσες σχολές ενώσεις ανήκω.


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2009)

sarant said:


> Το θέμα δεν είναι αν στη φράση "Το βιβλίο μας οδηγεί σε άλλους κόσμους που κανέναν δεν ξέρουμε και κανείς δεν μας ξέρει" τελικά λύνεται η απορία του αναγνώστη αν το σκεφτεί. Λύνεται. Όμως γιατί να κοντοσταθεί ο αναγνώστης; Οπότε, η Ε.Δ.Α. (*) εδώ βάζει τόνο στο "μας".
> (*) Ένωση για τα Δικαιώματα του Αναγνώστη, βεβαίως.


 
Αυτή την ένωση προσπαθώ να έχω πάντα στο νου μου, ιδίως στον υποτιτλισμό όπου ιδανικά δεν πρέπει ποτέ να μπερδεύεται ο θεατής, που δεν έχει ο φουκαράς τον χρόνο να αναρωτηθεί. Κι ας μπει και κανένας περίσσιος τόνος· τι ψυχή έχει ένας τόνος;
Όχι από τους κιτρινόπτερους, από τους _στικτικούς _. Ώρα είναι τώρα να αναρωτηθούμε και αν οι τόνοι είναι sentient! ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2009)

Ενημερώνω το φιλοθεάμον κοινό ότι ολοκλήρωσα 35 μετάνοιες και έγραψα 1200 φορές (με κοπιπέιστ) «δεν θα ξανασυζητάω για το φύλο των αγγέλων μετά τις πέντε το απόγευμα». Αφίενταί μου αι αμαρτίαι ή πρέπει να πάω και ατον Άγιο (Ιερώνυμο) με βρασμένα μπιζέλια στα παπούτσια μου; :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ενημερώνω το φιλοθεάμον κοινό ότι ολοκλήρωσα 35 μετάνοιες και έγραψα 1200 φορές (με κοπιπέιστ) «δεν θα ξανασυζητάω για το φύλο των αγγέλων μετά τις πέντε το απόγευμα». Αφίενταί μου αι αμαρτίαι ή πρέπει να πάω και ατον Άγιο (Ιερώνυμο) με βρασμένα μπιζέλια στα παπούτσια μου; :)


 
Ε όχι και μπιζέλια, φυγόπονε!  Κουκιά ζεματισμένα (όχι βρασμένα) να βάλεις, που είναι σκληρά και πονάνε, ή κάστανα βρασμένα με τη φλούδα. (Αλχαίο Κινέζικο βασανιστήλιο, Χελ Ντόκτολ...;)) Τζερόνιμοοοοο!


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> «δεν θα ξανασυζητάω για το φύλο των αγγέλων μετά τις πέντε το απόγευμα».:)


Να τις αποφεύγεις τις συζητήσεις για το φύλο. _Λεξιλογία_ είναι εδώ, όχι _σεξιλογία_. Και γενικώς, ας μην το ρίξουμε στη _φυλολογία_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2013)

Επανάληψη (τα έχουμε πει και σε άλλα νήματα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι ποια):

*α. Τα παιδιά μας λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.
β. Τα παιδιά μάς λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.
γ. Τα παιδιά, μας λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.*

Σημασίες

α. Τα παιδιά μας λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.
Τα δικά μας παιδιά δεν λένε ποτέ ψέματα.

β. Τα παιδιά μάς λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.
Τα παιδιά όλου του κόσμου λένε πάντα την αλήθεια (σε εμάς). (Όπως λέμε «Από μικρό και από τρελό μαθαίνεις την αλήθεια».)

γ. Τα παιδιά, μας λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.
Αυτό αντί για το (β) είναι πάντα λάθος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> γ. Τα παιδιά, μας λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.
> Αυτό αντί για το (β) είναι πάντα λάθος.


Εμείς το ξέρουμε ότι είναι λάθος. Τι να πούμε σ' εκείνους που ισχυρίζονται ότι μπορούν ανά πάσα στιγμή να φτιάχνουν έναν δικό τους κανόνα, επειδή δεν τους αρέσουν οι κανόνες που υπάρχουν; Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ο κανόνας του μονοτονικού ότι μπαίνει τόνος στους αδύνατους τύπους των προσωπικών αντωνυμιών όταν υπάρχει περίπτωση να θεωρηθούν εγκλιτικά;


----------



## bernardina (Jul 15, 2013)

Αν ξαναδώ υποκείμενο να χωρίζεται με ξεκάρφωτο κόμμα από το ρήμα του, χωρίς να παρεμβάλλεται παρενθετική πρόταση... :curse::curse::curse:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> Επανάληψη (τα έχουμε πει και σε άλλα νήματα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι ποια):
> 
> *α. Τα παιδιά μας λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.
> β. Τα παιδιά μάς λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.
> ...



Το ωραίο είναι ότι κτγμ *υπάρχει* το κατάλληλο σημείο στίξης για να δώσουμε με τον γραπτό λόγο την έμφαση που λανθασμένα προσπαθούν κάποιοι να δώσουν με σχήματα όπως το (γ)· αυτό το σταμάτημα στην εκφορά για έναν σύντομο αναστοχασμό. Ναι, εννοώ την *άνω* τελεία:

δ. Τα παιδιά*·* μας λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2013)

Μ' αρέσει η άνω τελεία, αλλά θα πρέπει να μπει μόνο αν _εξαρχής θέλαμε να βάλουμε εκεί κάποιο είδος "τελείας"_, όχι ως λύση για να διακρίνει την προσωπική αντωνυμία από το εγκλιτικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2013)

Φυσικά· άλλωστε, υπάρχουν και άλλες εκφορές του λόγου με κατάλληλη στίξη στον γραπτό, π.χ.:

Τα παιδιά... μας λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.
Τα παιδιά. Μας λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.
Τα παιδιά —μας λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.
Τα παιδιά! Μας λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.
Τα παιδιά; Μας λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.

(Όλα εκτός από το κόμμα, δηλαδή...)


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2013)

Το κόμμα στο (γ) δεν περιγράφει σταμάτημα στην εκφορά, διότι συνήθως δεν έχουμε εκεί σταμάτημα στην εκφορά. Επιδιώκει να χωρίσει την αντωνυμία από τα _παιδιά_, αλλά δεν είναι τρόπος αυτός. Αν θέλαμε να παίξουμε με σημαδάκια, θα παίζαμε με παύλες (Τα παιδιά-μας λένε, Τα παιδιά μας-λένε).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 15, 2013)

Σωστό κι αυτό --αλλά γιατί να θέλεις να χωρίσεις την αντωνυμία αφού χωρίζεται επαρκώς από τον τονισμό της ή μη; (Ρητορική είναι η ερώτηση...)

Edit: ΟΚ, σκέφτηκα έναν λόγο. Είναι σε τίτλο, με κεφαλαία. Αλλά και στην περίπτωση αυτή νομίζω ότι είναι προτιμότερο να τονιστούν τα κεφαλαία (μπορώ να σκεφτώ διάφορες περιπτώσεις τίτλων όπου θα πρέπει να τονιστούν τα κεφαλαία).


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2013)

Η πρόταση για την παύλα που κολλάει το εγκλιτικό είναι παλιά. Δεν προβλέπει να μπαίνει και παύλα στην προσωπική αντωνυμία γιατί θα είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να γράφουμε «Μου-το είπε» και άλλα τέτοια τερατώδη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> Επανάληψη (τα έχουμε πει και σε άλλα νήματα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι ποια):
> 
> *α. Τα παιδιά μας λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.
> β. Τα παιδιά μάς λένε πάντα την αλήθεια.
> ...



Πίσω από την περίπτωση (β) δεν είναι ανάγκη να κρύβονται τα παιδιά όλου του κόσμου, μπορεί να είναι τα δικά μας παιδιά και πάλι. Θα έλεγε κανείς ότι σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση θέλουμε μια περίπτωση (δ), όπου θα έχουμε "τα παιδιά μας μάς λένε πάντα την αλήθεια" και όπου οι απόψεις διίστανται για το αν χρειάζεται ο τόνος στο δεύτερο "μας". Ωστόσο, πολλές φορές, για συντομία, ή για να αποφύγουμε την επανάληψη λέξης, λέμε/γράφουμε μόνο το πρώτο "μας". Απλά εκεί απαιτείται να είναι σαφές από τα προλεγόμενα ότι πρόκειται για τα δικά μας παιδιά. Να σημειώσουμε ότι στις προτάσεις (α) και (β) αυτός ο τόνος παίζει σπουδαιότερο διαχωριστικό ρόλο, γιατί στην (α) εννοείται ότι τα δικά μας παιδιά λένε πάντα την αλήθεια σε όλους, ενώ στην δεύτερη εννοείται ότι την λένε σε εμάς, χωρίς να διευκρινίζεται αν γενικά τα παιδιά είναι ειλικρινή, εκτός από την περίπτωση αυτό το "μας" να περιλαμβάνει όλο το ανθρώπινο γένος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 16, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σωστό κι αυτό --αλλά γιατί να θέλεις να χωρίσεις την αντωνυμία αφού χωρίζεται επαρκώς από τον τονισμό της ή μη; (Ρητορική είναι η ερώτηση...)
> 
> Edit: ΟΚ, σκέφτηκα έναν λόγο. Είναι σε τίτλο, με κεφαλαία. Αλλά και στην περίπτωση αυτή νομίζω ότι είναι προτιμότερο να τονιστούν τα κεφαλαία (μπορώ να σκεφτώ διάφορες περιπτώσεις τίτλων όπου θα πρέπει να τονιστούν τα κεφαλαία).



Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση να είναι κείμενο κόμικς, όπου έχουμε πάντα κεφαλαία. Σχεδόν πάντα το συγκείμενο διαλύει κάθε αμφιβολία για την σημασία της πρότασης. Βασικά το πρόβλημα μπορεί να υπάρχει μόνο σε αποσπασματικές φράσεις. Η παύλα είναι μια λύση που θα μπορούσε να υιοθετηθεί στην περίπτωση που καταργηθεί το μονοτονικό, αν και όπως είπα δεν βλέπω κανέναν ιδιαίτερο λόγο, απ' την στιγμή που λειτουργεί μια χαρά στα κόμικς. Εκτός από την παύλα, υπάρχουν κι άλλα σύμβολα που θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 19, 2015)

Ο πατέρας τούς έντυσε, τούς τάισε...
..από τον νου να τού το ζητήσει.
.. δώσ’ τού το πίσω.

Καλή σας μέρα και καλό Σαββατοκύριακο.
Θα ήθελα την άποψή σας. Είναι σωστός ο τονισμός ή όχι;


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2015)

Καλημέρες

*Ο πατέρας τούς έντυσε, τούς τάισε... :* Έτσι είναι καλό. Στο δεύτερο _τούς_ ο τόνος δεν είναι απαραίτητος, αλλά τον ζητάει η ισορροπία του σύμπαντος.

*..από τον νου να του το ζητήσει :* Δεν χρειάζεται τόνος. 

*... δώσ’ του το πίσω :* Εδώ απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 19, 2015)

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, Nickel!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> *Ο πατέρας τούς έντυσε, τούς τάισε... :* Έτσι είναι καλό. Στο δεύτερο _τούς_ ο τόνος δεν είναι απαραίτητος, αλλά τον ζητάει η ισορροπία του σύμπαντος.


Στο δεύτερο, λοιπόν, ο επιμελητής θα σε διόρθωνε. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Στο δεύτερο, λοιπόν, ο επιμελητής θα σε διόρθωνε. :)



Οι επιμελητές, όταν υπάρχουν, με διορθώνουν σε διάφορα, αλλά εγώ τους συγχωρώ, γιατί δεν έχω απαίτηση να αντιλαμβάνονται και τις ισορροπίες του σύμπαντος.


----------

